

Shen 1.7, successor to Qi II, released - hadronzoo
http://www.lambdassociates.org/Download/download.htm

======
fdr
The license is so counterproductive that I, not being a license warrior, am
very nearly convinced that it could destroy virtually any project:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ibqp1/meet_the_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ibqp1/meet_the_shen_project_the_typesafe_heir_of_lisp/c22insk)

It's one thing if one doesn't _want_ a collaborative project, but that goes
against (at least the stated) goals listed on the license page.

~~~
hga
Like Java, Shen is a The Right Thing vs. Worse is Better language. I think the
concerns expressed in in the Reddit discussion are overblown, you have to
assume (or not) a certain degree of good faith on the part of those
responsible for maintaining the language's correctness.

Sure, the execution of the license is vague (and note we're talking about
concerns for people doing ports, not those using a blessed port), but don't
forget how explicit Sun's Java license was and how they simply refused to play
ball with Apache.

And some of the explicit concerns (e.g. 10 vs. 12 bytes per int) are just
plain silly, given that there are blessed existing and in progress ports to
several versions of Scheme and to Javascript.

------
zokier
It would be useful if the link actually told what Shen or Qi is, or why I
should care about new release of it.

~~~
kruhft
Qi is a lisp like language with a type system similar to Haskell, except that
it's fully Turing Complete (the type system). Shen is the next version which
was meant to be more accessible to regular users.

~~~
hadronzoo
Shen was designed to not only run on Common Lisps like Qi, but also on
Javascript (released mid-October) and Scheme. Practically all Qi programs will
run in Shen, but not all Shen programs will run in Qi.

------
swannodette
Looks like this is jumping the gun a bit - 12AM GMT Sept 23rd is what was
communicated on the Qi mailing list.

------
vito
The download buttons don't actually link to anything. The mailing list says
8PM EST tonight:
[https://groups.google.com/group/qilang/browse_thread/thread/...](https://groups.google.com/group/qilang/browse_thread/thread/64531fe68aacca68?hl=en)

